# Poisoned Pigeons



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

At 0800hrs this morning , there was a knock at my door and a lady with a sick pigeon , 20 minutes later she is back with a second , by 1130 hrs I have 8 in my care .There are dead pigeons everywhere in the streets .

Many thanks to the AUSTRALIAN WHEAT BOARD , CRUEL MONGRELS !

This is a record for me ......I've never had to deal with 8 emergency cases at 1 time . I feel helpless & deflated and even defeated , but I am pressing on with what has worked for me in the past . At this stage all I can do is offer them palative care in a warm safe enviroment and offer hydrating fluids at a concentrated rate . One has responded and is out of a coma and up on it's feet , however I still have 7 in coma's.

If you feel you can offer me any input " I am all ears " and willing to take on board any suggestions you might have .

The one that has responded is hungry ......I've given it a few small seeds .......do you think this is a good idea ?, Do you think this might help in eliminating or at least help decrease the amount of poison in it's body ?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

What would happen if they didn't use poison? Your doing a good thing but the feed we all buy comes from places that probably use poison. We are supporting them in a way


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't believe this is just a case of contaminated feed ., this is *intentional killing* . These pigeons are falling from the sky in scores , by the numbers of pigeons dead in the gutters , squished on the roads and laying unconcious around the suburb it would indicate that one of the two main industries close by have embarked on their poisoning program and I know it is the AWB . 


I can't say I've ever seen anything like it in my life .....surely the press are going to get hold of this !


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i would call your local news and have them posta story on the news, maybe that will stop who ever is doing it, because it's not only killing the pigeons i am sure, there are native birds that eat the grain too right...and if it is a poison wont it get into the water system somehow?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

The lady that dropped the first couple of birds off asked what I thought was going on , when I told her my thoughts , she was horrified and said she was going to call the local print media about it , but other people living in the area must be wondering what the heck is going on ....and they must be falling in surrounding suburbs too......surely ! 

Your right , native species will be affected and perhaps birds of prey too , the only winners will be foxes and feral cats .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never had to deal with poisoning (and this whole thing is HORRIBLE!), but do you think charcoal would help?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> I've never had to deal with poisoning (and this whole thing is HORRIBLE!), but do you think charcoal would help?


Hi Ms ......I have never used it before , but I will look into it .
I am at work tonight and I won't get home until the morning .....I've run out of cages and have the most serious in my living room all rolled in towels in a cardboard box next to each other hoping that their body heat will keep them alive .

I'm not quite sure what I'm going to find in the morning ....I suspect any alternative will most likely be too late


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

whytwings said:


> Hi Ms ......I have never used it before , but I will look into it .
> I am at work tonight and I won't get home until the morning .....I've run out of cages and have the most serious in my living room all rolled in towels in a cardboard box next to each other hoping that their body heat will keep them alive .
> 
> I'm not quite sure what I'm going to find in the morning ....I suspect any alternative will most likely be too late


Oh I'm so sorry, wish I could be of more help. If I think of anything or find any info, I'll post it. In the meantime..good luck to you


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you find out what poison was used?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i was thinking charcoal to to make them throw what in their crop up, but if it's in their system already not much to do but wait it out i think, i can't be of any more help either, so sorry and good luck .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I found this......
Activated charcoal is an effective remedy for counteracting the effects of ingested poisons. It absorbs irritants in the stomach and intestines, which make it useful for other conditions, as well, such as diarrhea, indigestion and intestinal gas.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

whytwings said:


> The lady that dropped the first couple of birds off asked what I thought was going on , when I told her my thoughts , she was horrified and said she was going to call the local print media about it , but other people living in the area must be wondering what the heck is going on ....and they must be falling in surrounding suburbs too......surely !
> 
> Your right , native species will be affected and perhaps birds of prey too , the only winners will be foxes and feral cats .


Not if they eat poisoned birds they wont !!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Well morning is upon us ......

I have another bird up and on it's feet , this is the second and they are both now bright and they want out of the cages ........ I am considering releasing them in a couple of hours after they have had some clean food & water , it's quite possible they have babies somewhere , so I think it's the right thing to do !.....I need the cages should anymore come round .

Thank you for your help & suggestions , very much appreciated !
......... There has been 1 fatality overnight and I still have 5 in "coma like states " ...but they are hanging in there.

The lady that brought the first two birds has rung this morning and appeared happy her first 2 arrivals are hanging in there , she told me she will be ringing the media first thing monday morning and the 2 large industries that are close by


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sure wish you knew what they ate.

Makes me heart sick.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Charis said:


> Can you find out what poison was used?


I'm trying to do this , but I am not getting much co-operation thus far .


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If you want the media to get involved, you need to prove it. Have the camera handy, thake pics and videos of the pigeons. Take a few samples of poops. If reporters are interested, they should take the sample to be examined for poison. But i think poison is easy checked in the blood, rather than poo.
2 out of 5 are recovered. Chances are that the ones remained will do good as hours go by. You are doing a great job.
Can you tell exactly how are you providing the fluids and what kind of fluid.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I didn't want to , but decided to go for a walk over to the river , the area is littered with dead pigeons but I found one alive and hunched up in the middle of a dirt road .....he's now safe and I think will respond well .....at least it's eyes are open .

I have another of the really sick ones now opening his eyes also , that leaves me with 4 in a critical state .....it's given me hope that concentrating the hydrating fluid with a higher bi carb content is for some reason working ....it's lifted my spirits 

I have released 2 only 30 mins ago ........Amazing stuff , there eyes were bright and so alert - they took to the sky and flew off without a hitch !

Will keep you posted 

Knock ...knock #10 has just been brought to the door , this one is bleeding from the mouth & nose , probably from crash landing i suspect , can't be easy to maintain flight feeling like they do .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you take pictures of the bodies before someone picks them up or animals take them off? Probably wouldn't be good for animals to eat them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In releasing them, won't they just go back to where they got poisoned, if that is what it is?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Dima said:


> If you want the media to get involved, you need to prove it. Have the camera handy, thake pics and videos of the pigeons. Take a few samples of poops. If reporters are interested, they should take the sample to be examined for poison. But i think poison is easy checked in the blood, rather than poo.
> 2 out of 5 are recovered. Chances are that the ones remained will do good as hours go by. You are doing a great job.
> Can you tell exactly how are you providing the fluids and what kind of fluid.


Very good thinking Dima 

I haven't buried 1 of 10 yet ........instead I will wrap it up and place it in the refridgerator until I hear from the lady round the corner .....I hadn't thought of that , thanks !.

To 1 measured cup of tepid water I am adding 

: 1 tspn of sugar
: 2 tspn of Bi Carb of Soda
: 3 Generous pinch of salt

I am administering it by glass eyedropper being very careful not to aspharate them .

I am giving this every 3 hours or so


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Charis said:


> Can you take pictures of the bodies before someone picks them up or animals take them off? Probably wouldn't be good for animals to eat them.


My first thoughts were to just collect ones alive - some have already been eaten and mauled , there are foxes , feral cats and water rats the size of small dogs . I will walk over there shortly and use my cell phone for pics as it's all I have .......A man camping by the river approached me saw what I was doing and helped search the tall grass area's , lucky there are now eyewitness accounts and people from surrounding suburbs have to be noticing and seeing what is going on , they can't be just falling where I am .



Jay3 said:


> In releasing them, won't they just go back to where they got poisoned, if that is what it is?


Jay I thought about that possibility , but I am sure the flocks have already devoured their baits in a feeding frenzy like they do , the flocks at the wheat silo's across the river are in their hundreds . I am flat out , you might even say I am a tad overwhelmed . I'm out of cages and have resorted to rolling them in cacoons and have them side by side in cardboard boxes to enable them to use each others body warmth . If they are capable and ready for flight , my job is done and I have to make room for the next .......It's the best I can do unfortunately


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

whytwings said:


> Very good thinking Dima
> 
> I haven't buried 1 of 10 yet ........instead I will wrap it up and place it in the refridgerator until I hear from the lady round the corner .....I hadn't thought of that , thanks !.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.
One more question? How much do you give to one bird?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

This is just rediculous .......I've had to abort my walk to the river and return home with another pigeon hunched up and standing in the middle of the road .

.........one more try !


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Dima said:


> Thank you very much.
> One more question? How much do you give to one bird?


I've been trying 3 - 5 drops , if they start coughing I stop and try in and hour or so ....if they are willing I will try and empty the eyedropper and give them the lot .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

whytwings said:


> This is just rediculous .......I've had to abort my walk to the river and return home with another pigeon hunched up and standing in the middle of the road .
> 
> .........one more try !


This is sooo sad  Your doing the best you can, and should be commended. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> This is sooo sad  Your doing the best you can, and should be commended. Wish I could be of more help.


Thanks Ms ........It's good to know I have you guys for support .

I'm becoming a bit worn out I admit ....I work 12 hr night duty shifts and attending to the sick birds and then looking after my own animals is taking a lot of time & catching up with me ........I just wanna sleep 

I've had another bird come since my last post .......and this now brings the total to 12 birds with only 1 fatal so far , but I expect that to change by morning as three aren't looking good , but I have another 4 up on their feet.

One of the arrivals this morning had a bloody beak and some damage to the eye ..I'm hoping she / he won't lose the eye and it will be ok and be releasable somewhere down the track . Any suggestions with what I could have hanging around the house to bathe the eye with ??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

whytwings said:


> Thanks Ms ........It's good to know I have you guys for support .
> 
> I'm becoming a bit worn out I admit ....I work 12 hr night duty shifts and attending to the sick birds and then looking after my own animals is taking a lot of time & catching up with me ........I just wanna sleep
> 
> ...


If you don't have any saline, you could just use warm water.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> If you don't have any saline, you could just use warm water.


There should be some saline here at work ...I'll hunt that down 

Thank you !


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

*Update*

I thought I would let you know how the birds were doing . There has been no word from any media and the same goes for the 2 local large industrial sites .

A total of 8 birds have now been liberated and are back in the sky . I had my second fatality tonight and I think that will be it . I have two left inside , they are both on their feet eating & drinking . The Blue Bar will stay a while longer until I can sort out his eye issue . The pretty little grizzle coloured should be ready for release tomorrow or the day after , but secretly I wish it would stay 

So to have lost only 2 and saved 10 - I am feeling very satisfied , thank you all for your concern & input .

Regards ,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You had a very busy week. Good job!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great job! You should be very proud of yourself


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Lots of patting on your back from me.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

*Update +*

*OMG*.........The press called me and I have just finished a 15 minute converstion with the journalist ( Lisa ) , they are very interested in the story !

They are sending a photographer to my home at 1100 hrs tomorrow , to photograph the remaining birds inside .....I'm not sure if the journalist will attend as she seemed to be taking notes throughout the conversation .

So it doesn't look like this is over just yet , will keep you posted as to what develops from this .


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

whytwings said:


> I thought I would let you know how the birds were doing . There has been no word from any media and the same goes for the 2 local large industrial sites .
> 
> A total of 8 birds have now been liberated and are back in the sky . I had my second fatality tonight and I think that will be it . I have two left inside , they are both on their feet eating & drinking . The Blue Bar will stay a while longer until I can sort out his eye issue . The pretty little grizzle coloured should be ready for release tomorrow or the day after , but secretly I wish it would stay
> 
> ...


Nice work, And even cooler that the media has shown interest.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Nice work, And even cooler that the media has shown interest.


Thanks Evan .......I am " over the moon " with the success I've had getting them up & back into the sky


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

whytwings said:


> Thanks Evan .......I am " over the moon " with the success I've had getting them up & back into the sky


And you should be!!!!!  Good luck with the press....that's great news!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> And you should be!!!!!  Good luck with the press....that's great news!


Thank you Waynette !


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Yey, the press...make some awareness about the situation and a bit of education of the inoffensive life of pigeons.
Good luck. Post us the articles or tape the video.
You're again in the light of the media


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope the news story helps. Great job with the survivors!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Dima said:


> Yey, the press...make some awareness about the situation and a bit of education of the inoffensive life of pigeons.
> Good luck. Post us the articles or tape the video.
> You're again in the light of the media


Indeed Dima , last year and again this year 
........and I do believe it was one of the posts here that instigated the press involvement 
Thank you *Horseart4u*


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Charis said:


> I hope the news story helps. Great job with the survivors!


.......and so do I Charis , but some people will already have made their minds up and support the henious ways ferals are treated , and believe it or not I had a stand up arguement with a pigeon fancier at my local feed store yesterday who lives in the next suburb who agreed with the culling ....I admit to having somewhat of a firey temper and I am very passionate about what I do ........I do believe our friendship is over !

I am so glad for the survivors too , but I only went to one area and I can't help but feel for those I left behind , it kinda makes me feel a bit ill when I think about it .

In anycase ........The pretty little grizzle was liberated today and I am left with only one inside now with the closed eye ...I pray he doesn't lose his eye .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

The Photographer attended my home today .......He spent quite a bit of time here today snapping as I was attending to the eye issue of the last remaing " blue Bar " ....He also captured the release of the grizzle .........and took loads of pictures of myself with my birds inside the loft . He did show me a lot of the pictures he'd taken through the viewer and I still hate the way I photograph 

The story will appear in the local print media next wednesday .......so I will endeavour to get some pics and the story sized so it will be readable for all .

I'll bow out of the sick & injured forum now ......and will post under the feral forum .

Again thank you all for your valued support , so very much appreciated !!!!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

whytwings said:


> Indeed Dima , last year and again this year
> ........and I do believe it was one of the posts here that instigated the press involvement
> Thank you *Horseart4u*


you and the birds are so very welcome, i am glad to hear that the news is covering the story, now we need to find the culprit...


----------

